# Audi and Forza Motorsport 3 Plan 24-Hour Enduro Event at Audi Forum NYC



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi and XBOX have combined their performance oriented talents to produce the truly exciting challenge of a lifetime - the AXF•24, a grueling twenty-four hour motorsport gaming challenge at the Audi Forum in New York City June 13 and June 14. And you’re invited.
After an intense qualifying online competition at Forzamotorsport.net, nine of the fastest FORZA 2 contestants in North America won the truly unique and exciting opportunity to compete at the Audi Forum NYC. When they arrive, they will compete in the most grueling challenge of their life - a 24 hour gaming competition. 
Kelli Stavast, the renown Speed Channel Motorsport commentator, will be the Master of Ceremonies. Media and registered VIP Guests will have the unique opportunity to preview the awaited debut of Forza Motorsport® 3 from XBOX 360. 
Additionally, Audi will showcase the legendary R8 FSI and R10 TDI clean diesel Le Mans race cars at the Forum and offer a variety of informative activities throughout the weekend.
It's no mistake that this competition will be held simultaneously with the world famous 24 Hours of Le Mans race, in France, where Audi Motorsport has dominated over the last ten years and is once again poised to defend its overall title.
Please register at http://audiexp.com/axf24.html


----------



## Asianguywithacamera (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's my coverage of the event
http://tunerzine.com/view_cove...lenge


----------

